# Long U bolts



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Hello people. I'm new here. I have 4x4 Frontier and I need long U bolts. Can some one let me know where I can buy long U bolts or order them from web? Thank you.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

What do you need the U bolts for exactly and how long do you need them???


----------

